# Lorenzo : the flying french man...



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Umm me no read french............


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, that was BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I've seen this before. =D Its pretty cool.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: Cool!


----------



## pamela (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry Kiki but I don't know good english website about horses. If you can, let me know some!  

I hope you appreciated videos...  :? 

See you Bises from France!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow..that was very cool! the first link didn't work tho..


----------



## pamela (Feb 7, 2007)

You're right, the first link doesn't work... :x 

Because Lorenzo video mooved to : 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19nep_lorenzo-the-flying-french-man

Sorry to be late on the news!

See you Bises


----------



## pamela (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi every body  

just to say : Lorenzo video mooved to : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19nep_lorenzo-the-flying-french-man

Enjoy again and ever


----------

